# Have you seen this blazer?!



## pinksugar (May 31, 2010)

I have been looking everywhere for a navy blue blazer with white trim. I don't mind paying quite a bit, and I'd prefer a wool blend. Everywhere I've looked online has turned out to be a dead end, as these were fashionable last year:










I've looked at these online stores - eagle outfitters, miss selfridge, ralph lauren, victoria's secret, anne taylor...

I've kind of run out of places to look. Anyone seen one? and what is VS like? There is one on ebay from Victoria's secret, but it's hard to tell how much something is worth if you haven't seen it yourself!

Ta v. much


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 31, 2010)

Is the Victoria's Secret one from their Pink line? I wanted that one so bad! lol.


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 31, 2010)

I'll keep looking, but so far, I've found this:

JCPenney : Olsenboye Boyfriend Blazer

and

http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urban...edProductSize=

The one in the second link is black, though.


----------



## internetchick (May 31, 2010)

I love that blazer on the left, minus the patch. I hate when I fall in love with a trend after it's run its course, and then I can no longer find the item lol.

There's this one on eBay.


----------



## pinksugar (May 31, 2010)

Thanks ladies...

Letters, I searched every word combo and that blazer never came up!

Shaundra, yep, the VS one is fro their pink range. What is the quality like? There is one on eBay Australia


----------



## Bec688 (May 31, 2010)

I found this one on freez and it's by Sunnygirl. Steve.grace used to stock quite a bit of sunnygirl and I find their quality to be pretty good. It's $69.






and the link... Sunnygirl Contrast Ponti Blazer - Freez Clothing


----------



## lolaB (Jun 1, 2010)

Have you tried polyvore? Maybe you can search for navy blazers and see if any with white trim come up.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 1, 2010)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks ladies...
Letters, I searched every word combo and that blazer never came up!

Shaundra, yep, the VS one is fro their pink range. What is the quality like? There is one on eBay Australia





Sorry, I only saw it online! I just really wanted it! lol.

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I found this one on freez and it's by Sunnygirl. Steve.grace used to stock quite a bit of sunnygirl and I find their quality to be pretty good. It's $69.
http://www.freez.com.au/shop/images/P/P4155479.jpg

and the link... Sunnygirl Contrast Ponti Blazer - Freez Clothing

That one's cute!


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm currently bidding in an ebay auction, but if that one doesn't come through then I have a few options now, high five!

Shaundra, if I win it, I'll be able to tell you if it's decent or not, lol!


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 1, 2010)

Rosie, my sisters have bought quite a few things from Victoria Secret and from what I have seen the quality has been pretty good. Fingers crossed you win your auction!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jun 1, 2010)

the victoria secret i would say has pretty good quality. Just make sure you look at the fabric contents. I stick with the stuff that is natural fibers since i prefer a slightly heavier weight fabric.

I have several dresses from than when i needed cheap work clothes, and they have all stood up excelently for several years so far.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 2, 2010)

Update! I won the bid! I'll let you know how it looks! Thanks for the suggestions!!


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 3, 2010)

High Five! I really like the blazer suggestion I posted up for you.... I think I'm going to have to buy it hehe


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 4, 2010)

haha, awesome B! we should wear them at the same time!


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 4, 2010)

Haha deal! What are we teaming it with? hehe


----------

